
Why do most countries drive on the wrong side of the road? - js2
https://www.economist.com/the-economist-explains/2018/08/03/why-do-most-countries-drive-on-the-wrong-side-of-the-road
======
AnimalMuppet
Define "wrong".

In particular, if most countries drive on a particular side, isn't _that_ side
the "right" side?

~~~
js2
It's a piece by The Economist, based in a country which drives on the left. So
yes, from its perspective, driving on the right is wrong. That said, I take
the headline to be tongue in cheek, which is typical of many Economist
headlines.

